# Video of me deadlifting 200kgs



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

https://www.bris.ac.uk/fluff/u/nr3030/aMRulbt9QepLPi1wfFdtEwgo/

theres about 45 seconds before the actual lift.

Sorry for the fairly poor quality and fairly poor camera angle to the side.

4 20kg plates + 1 10kg plate each side.

Nick


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

niceeee , also looking alot more cut , i know you have a shrt on but i can still tell


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

nick500 said:


> 4 20kg plates + 1 10kg plate each side.
> 
> Nick


You including the bar in that weight?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, 90 each side + bar = 200


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Good, I thought I couldn't friggin' add up for a minute then! Nice lift though.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks buddy

Nick


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, massive lift!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Very cool nick!

How long have you wanted to reach that 200kg mark?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanutz how much did nick beg you to come on here and say that.ONLY JOCKING just aint seen you on here for ages.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

wanted to 200 for ages, was well pleased with that.

divie thanutz was half joking, we were working at the same place when he posted that

Nick


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

only one rep???? 

joking, nice lift buddy


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

divie said:


> ONLY JOCKING.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

Good lift that brother, keep up the good work.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Is jocking similar to joking?


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

No i wasnt joking, it was a massive lift regardless of whether nick was in the room with me.

I dont post here anymore, mostly lurk and read articles/posts as when i did, certain users were more than rude. This included a private message insulting several aspects of my life, including the fact i wished to educate myself further.

But, that said, most users on this forum were/still are more than helpful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh my god god baby face (poom) i made a speeling mistake :shock: , you had better ring the police and lock me up for life. :roll:

Thanutz harden up mate, you got scared off a computer :roll: .

Some People rip me but were here to find info and you may get 5 pricks take the piss but 1 person give a valid input which may help you, so take the good with the bad.

Im a pr**k to a couple users on here ie you and nicks lot coz i dislike people who love themselves and strive for praise like nick and co seem to with there constent posts on there lifts and there pics, but thats just something that bugs me, i think nick and his mates like you and tom dislike me coz i offer advice after only a year and a halfs proper bb but its just personality clashes as i value nicks opinions and im surprised hes not been made a mod and i wouldnt wish you or your click no harm, i just dislike your click,gang call it what you like coz you all seem no it alls.

POOM i expect theres a thew spelling mistakes there bud why dont you be a clever dick and search em out for a laugth, honestly its real funny and clever of you. :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Divie

we don't post our pics for constant praise and no i definitely do not love myself... in fact i pretty much hate how i look and thats why i do bodybuilding.

Its both a confident boost to receive an appraisal of progress, and to receive constructive criticism and its good to find a site that I can get that from.

No need to start a fight the whole time buddy.

Also, please don't hijack threads. Replies should be kept to the subject of the thread.

Hopefully not caused you any offence this time (!)

Nick


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

I dont dislike you cos u offer advise divie, at the end of the day the point of this forum is to express opnions of your experiences training and the results you have found.

We do this as to inspire others, and to hopefully warn people of things that you or others have tried that dont work, or of things that have worked well.

I asked questions and got answers, and took the advise given, and made my own choices based on those results. I didnt expect that to lead to private messages insulting things that are of no relevance to this site.

I have taken the good with the bad, i just tend to read the site more than post.

I do not "love myself" and if u have a look at my previous posts, aside from my avatar there are no pics of me on this site. I dont think i have ever posted my lifts unless som1 started a thread enquiring as to max lifts.

If i knew it all Divie why would i ask questions? I think you need to get your facts staright before you "tar us all with the same brush"


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

Seriously some people could start a fight with themselves if you locked them in a room on their own. Still makes the board more lively, I'm sure if the board owner really thinks about it (sorry I think this is Steve or Gary but I'm uncertain) you're probably his most valued member. Nothing like a good argument to get people posting.

Seriously though Divie do you have unresolved issues, you may wish to see a counsellor, you can look it up through google. Pent up frustration is a serious problem, particularly when expressed through the internet a public forum for your emotion. It cries out of attention seeking which suggests possible lack of friends or attention from family. I'm sure there are some free numbers you can call. Its ok that nobody likes you. Good luck brother (the roll eyes smiley seems to be disabled - but you get my point)

Mods apologies I don't mean to start an argument just took exception to comments in another thread and how a particular member handles himself.

TT


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and apologies Nick for going off topic great lift good to see a young guy being proud of his dead aswell as his bench press

again awesome lift


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

file dont work  nice one on posting vid though, i love it when people go to the trouble of making videos keep it up.

Any chance of any more of you guys posting some videos


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I've since surpassed this lift and got 202kg, but here is the video reposted. the link is valid for 15 days.

http://www.bristol.ac.uk/slink/4azz

I will be going for 220 soon ! 

Nick


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought u were gonna fall over for a sec :shock: :lol: Good lift man


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

You could definately pull more than that mate you look strong. I would say focus on the bottom portion of the lift, you def have the strength in you back to pull it up, you just need to focus on driving from the legs.

Flat sole shoes will help with balance, you could even try barefoot.

These are just observations by the way im not saying your doing anything wrong, hell its more than i can lift!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

my knees are too screwed to try barefoot or with flat soles - i have to use orthotic insoles in my shoes to even get a stable line.

My form i agree isn't too good in that lift, when i did the 202 unspotted that was better.

Might video me doing 210 in teh coming weeks

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

downloading now  good job with the improvement keep the videos coming i like em.

we need more of you guys showing us some vids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

good lift mate ive been stuck on 190 for ages now doing my nut in  i need to definatley drive with my legs more as i seem to be just pullin it with my back.

wat height and weight are u?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

cant see the vid


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

it was a while ago, i've since taken the video off. i've done 205kg unassisted since, at 14 1/2 stone 5'9.


----------

